
Creating Git Shortcuts - nfrankel
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bahotf/creating_git_shortcuts/
======
sidcool
Direct link: [https://blog.frankel.ch/creating-git-
shortcuts/](https://blog.frankel.ch/creating-git-shortcuts/)

